# Are these aquarium safe to store water on refilling aquarium?



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

lots of fish keepers use those rubbermaid trash cans as a water reservoirs for their RO water. I'm sure that if people are using those trash cans these will be fine.


----------



## Merriallynchian (Apr 25, 2017)

Tnalp said:


> lots of fish keepers use those rubbermaid trash cans as a water reservoirs for their RO water. I'm sure that if people are using those trash cans these will be fine.


I know what you are talking about. Its the Rubbermaid " BRUTE" trashcan and they are gray in color. 

This item is a home depot brand(HDX) and black in color. The specs for this say " Made of Polypropylene Plastic" 

I have no idea what the brute rubbermaid trash cans are made out of but I do see those guys from the TV show " tanked" using the brute trash cans with the salt water fish.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't think you would have a problem using the container as far as the plastic goes. To be on the safe side, I'd first fill the container your using with water, and add a coupe of cups of salt. Let is soak a couple of days to leach out anything on or in the plastic. Then scrub it out and use it.

You do have another problem with a rectangular container. Water is very heavy and the containers are really not made for water storage. Some of them will bow way out and possibly fail. I'd recommend a round container, such as a round rubbermaid trash can.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

DaveK said:


> ....
> You do have another problem with a rectangular container. Water is very heavy and the containers are really not made for water storage. Some of them will bow way out and possibly fail. I'd recommend a round container, such as a round rubbermaid trash can.


I have seen this even on a small one. I have two small rectangular plastic storage totes use in a pinch for QT/hospital tanks. Even the 8 gal one the sides start to bulge out if I fill it all the way.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Definite problem with bowing out. The bowing is possible to live with in the short term but given some time and fill cycles, the plastic tends to develop stress cracks at the places where it bows. One point to look over when buying plastic is how it is made. When shopping hold the item over your head and point it toward a bright light. Injection molding often leaves a really thin spot in the bottom. I shy away from those that I can see light through this thin spot. 
I find the best choice for a long lasting, durable water container is definitely round and the food grade plastic barrels are a lot cheaper locally. They are also strong enough to make double use of the floor space as they can hold a tank on top. Several sizes are available as they ship lots of things from beer products to soy sauce or cookie flavoring. 

My $15 tank stand?


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Brute trash cans are technically food safe which is why they are used so often. But I've known a few different discus breeders who use those home depot "tubs" with no issue. Those black ones specifically are actually pretty rugged and dont tend to bow nearly as much as the other styles.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

Merriallynchian said:


> Are these aquarium safe or will they leach out chemicals into the water?
> 
> HDX 27 Gal. Storage Tote in Black-HDX27GONLINE(5) - The Home Depot
> 
> ...



as would an umpire would say. SAFE!


----------

